# Foot infection?



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

2 days ago my hedgie's foot got caught in a fiber from the cloth in her house, i thought that i'd cut away all the bits from the sde, but she probably found a loose string and her foot got caught in it and it pulled. When i noticed this, her foot was blackish, and i cut off the string as soon as possible with safety scissors and not hurting her foot in the process. Yesterday her foot was a bit reddish, which i assumed was good because the blood could circulate. But today i just checked on her and her foot looks like its infected, and i noticed some blood on the wheel. Her foot is swolen and it looks fleshy or something, and bits of skin came off in the bath. I took the wheel out now, gave her a footbath, and put some pollysporne on it. If it doesnt seem like it gets better tommorrow, i'll take her to the vet. Does anyone have adivce?

oh yea, she hasn't been limping at all, even right after we got the thread off. and have since replaced the fabric with fleace so that there isn't any more strings.


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

please help, im really scared for her. D:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you've done all you can except see the vet...poly will help keep any chance of infection down and it's a good sign that she's walking normally. 

I don't really have any advice except check on her often and get to the vet ASAP...sorry...hang in there...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you know how long the thread was on her foot? If the tissue was without blood circulation for long the foot may need to be amputated. If it was black she needs to see a vet. There really isn't anything you can do at home for it.


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

so should i just take her right now?


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

nikki said:


> Do you know how long the thread was on her foot? If the tissue was without blood circulation for long the foot may need to be amputated. If it was black she needs to see a vet. There really isn't anything you can do at home for it.


i have no idea how long it was on there. yesterday it just looked a bit swolen, but now it looks infected. ill take her now then.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She can probably wait till morning, but I wouldn't wait any longer than that


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

nikki said:


> She can probably wait till morning, but I wouldn't wait any longer than that


ok thats good, because the vets that take hedgehogs here arn't open right now, and there's one down the hill that will take her at around 8am


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

just posting to say that her foot is a lot better and almost healed! The vet gave us ointment to put on it, and the swelling went down and her foot has a scab on it. the only problem is that its not allowed to get wet anymore because of the type of bug there is. So she doesn't smell very sweet :?


----------

